# Como hacerse autonomo con furgoneta? . Ideas? . Experiencias?



## Bocanegra (21 May 2014)

La idea de este hilo es ir recopilando información y experiencias de como una persona puede dedicarse al mundo del transporte.

Tarjeta de transporte?
Tipos de furgonetas?
Autónomos?
Hacienda?

Si conseguimos buena información ire editando para tener todo junto.


----------



## eTendero (21 May 2014)

¡Hombre, un hilo que no va de tiendas online! 
¿Hay trabajo en el transporte en furgoneta?


----------



## Bocanegra (21 May 2014)

eTendero dijo:


> ¡Hombre, un hilo que no va de tiendas online!
> ¿Hay trabajo en el transporte en furgoneta?



Haber hay, es un trabajo duro, hay mucha competencia y enchufismo.

Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.


----------



## dionbouton (21 May 2014)

si tienes la ocasion de ver las afueras de barcelona o madrid , en los polígonos veras parkings enteros con miles de furgonetas paradas o en venta. Todas embargadas , o con leasings sin pagar .

preguntate porque esos miles de furgonetas ya no hacen falta.

La respuesta corta es que se optimiza mucho mejor el envio por carretera . hace 20 annos , la A4 estaba plagada de furgonetas subiendo pescado a madrid. Ahora con el grupaje , sube en camiones , y cada trailer deja obsoletas/paro a 10 furgonetas. 

Yo lo que vi la ultima vez , es que la gente no sabe que hostias hacer para endosar la furgoneta a alguien . No creo que haya negocio alguno .

ademas, ahora los reparto los hacen sudamericanos,etc.. que son capaces de trabajar por 100 euros,. *cargándose* sus posibilidades de ganar dinero con ello. Por cierto , ojo al comprar una furgona , porque la mitad tienen unos embargos cojonudos.

Lo mejor/unico que se puede hcer con una furgoneta , es comprarlas en Espanna y pulirlas en Mauritania a un 400% de beneficio, El resto ? palmarás pasta.


----------



## eTendero (21 May 2014)

Amén pues. Ya me iba yo a arrepentir de haber vendido una por mil euros.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 May 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Haber hay, es un trabajo duro, hay mucha competencia y enchufismo.
> 
> Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.



Que tienes pensado exactamente?

trabajar para alguna empresa ? vender en los mercadillos?


lo primero es hacer un estudio de lo que quieres hacer , y ver si realmente merece la pena intentarlo.

lo de la furgoneta y la s.s es lo de menos. 

si el negocio que tienes pensado funciona, no tendras problemas en cubrir gastos.

en caso contrario, la cosa se complica.

te hablo desde la experiencia. 


soy autonomo, tengo furgoneta ( la necesito para ir a comprar genero) y pago religiosamente todos los meses la s.s de momento todo bien.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 May 2014)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Que tienes pensado exactamente?
> 
> trabajar para alguna empresa ? vender en los mercadillos?
> 
> ...



Pues la idea sería una empresa de reparto(trabajando para otros), también la posibilidad de entrar en una cooperativa de transporte o comprar alguna ruta que se pueda explotar.

Muchas veces estas oportunidades de autoempleo hay que recogerlas en el momento que se presentan por su urgencia.

---------- Post added 21-may-2014 at 21:27 ----------

Lo de vender en mercadillos o ferias también puede ser interesante.


----------



## Fuego azul (21 May 2014)

El transporte esta tocado de muerte, un amigo trabajaba en empresa transportes, acabo rayadisimo, ahora conduce autobuses del cole


----------



## Bocanegra (21 May 2014)

_soy autonomo, tengo furgoneta ( la necesito para ir a comprar genero) y pago religiosamente todos los meses la s.s de momento todo bien._

Y necesitas tarjeta de transporte?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 May 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> _soy autonomo, tengo furgoneta ( la necesito para ir a comprar genero) y pago religiosamente todos los meses la s.s de momento todo bien._
> 
> Y necesitas tarjeta de transporte?



Si no pasas los 2000kg estas exento de pagar targeta de transporte.

yo no la pago, puesto que ni siquiera paso de 200-300k

si es una furgoneta pequeña, tipo jumpy 1.9d como la mia, no.

y no creo que tu muevas tantos kilos.

lo del tema mercadillos, yo en verano suelo hacer alguno. y te garantizo que

en algunos, sobre todo fines de semana, gano mas en una mañana que en

3-4 dias en la tienda.

el problema es que genero echar. la competencia en los mercadillos es brutal.

pero si das con un buen articulo, vas a triunfar seguro.

en cuanto a la s.s si decides hacer mercadillos, hay convenios de coperativas 

con la s.s y pagas una cantidad minima. y nisiquiera tienes que pagar modulos.

150 pavos, y vas listo. eso si. hay que pagar al ayuntamiento de la localidad donde se haga el mercadillo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 May 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> El transporte esta tocado de muerte, un amigo trabajaba en empresa transportes, acabo rayadisimo, ahora conduce autobuses del cole



estoy contigo.

no lo veo lo de trabajar para una empresa de transporte. y lo de repartidor autonomo, a no ser que sea tipo cocacola y ya con lista de clientes fija.

que por cierto, tienes que comprar tu el genero primero. y luego ve a venderlo.

por eso es tan importante lista fija de clientes.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 May 2014)

Ex Pepito feliz, 

como funciona lo de los hay.untamiemtos?

Hay límite de plazas?

Tienen todos los puestos el mismo precio?

Puedes solicitar estar en un lugar una semana, un mes, un año?

Gracias de antebraso!!


----------



## Lombroso (22 May 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ex Pepito feliz,
> 
> como funciona lo de los hay.untamiemtos?
> 
> ...



Me entrometo. En mi pueblo no hay límite de plazas, si la demanda de plazas de mercado sube, se conceden y alargan el mercado una calle más abajo. No hay que olvidar que el "mercadillo de los domingos" es una buena fuente de ingresos, segura y regular, para los ayuntamientos, por lo que les interesa que cuanta más gente haya vendiendo mejor, de ahí la gran competencia que existe. 
Se paga por metros cuadrados que ocupas. En mi pueblo todos los puestos tienen el mismo precio, el criterio que se utiliza para concederlos es "quien va antes tiene el sitio más cerca del principio" (se supone que al principio es mejor porque no toda la gente llega hasta el final) aunque pienso que en cada pueblo variará la normativa.
En mi pueblo lo puedes solicitar mensualmente o, en época de verano por ejemplo, tres meses.


----------



## dionbouton (22 May 2014)

En algunos pueblos de los alrededores de Madrid , las plazas de mercadillo se subastan.va por modulos /superficie . No debe ser caro . Hay gente que hace dinero , mas notablemente los que traen embutidos/jamones/ desde extremadura y los venden al corte. Lo se porque una vez pague con tarjeta -estaban cerrando- y habian ya hecho el sub-total en la maquinita y se dejaron el papel . En lo que iba de dia habian vendido 700 euros ! ,

Eso si, en los mercadillos vas a conocer a la flor y nata de la sociedad Española.


----------



## Cold (22 May 2014)

Jia Li dijo:


> Te doy una idea:
> 
> Están surgiendo "repartidores de Ikea", gente que se alquila la furgo para ese día y lleva los muebles a los clientes que no quieren desplazarse hasta Ikea para comprarlos (viven en pueblos, o en la ciudad de al lado...).
> 
> ...



Últimamente se están viendo muchos montadores de IKEA, Brico Depot, etc.. y similares, cuando salen tantos es que algo de negocio habrá.

Supongo que si alguien tiene una furgo, sabe algo de eso, se sabe dar a conocer y lo compagina con otras cosas como portes o incluso reformas o jardinería, cuando no le llaman, supongo que curro no le faltará.

Yo todos los que conozco que viven a así, suelen ser manitas que lo mismo te montan un mueble, que te arreglan algo de fontanería, te montan un suelo o te pintan una habitación y lo que no sabe o lo aprenden rápido o aparecen con un familiar o amigo/colaborador que lo sabe hacer y les ayuda.

Si va bien se suelen dedicar a lo que les da pasta suben los precios y ya no te cogen el teléfono, te dicen cuando pueda iré que estoy ocupado o te paso el teléfono de X que ya no me dedico a eso.

Pero empezar de 0 por mucha furgoneta que se tenga, sin tener un poco de habilidad, ser espabilado para ver lo que conviene y sobre todo don de gentes, para crearse su circulillo de clientes que le vuelvan a llamar, creo que se puede hacer bastante cuesta arriba.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> Me entrometo. En mi pueblo no hay límite de plazas, si la demanda de plazas de mercado sube, se conceden y alargan el mercado una calle más abajo. No hay que olvidar que el "mercadillo de los domingos" es una buena fuente de ingresos, segura y regular, para los ayuntamientos, por lo que les interesa que cuanta más gente haya vendiendo mejor, de ahí la gran competencia que existe.
> Se paga por metros cuadrados que ocupas. En mi pueblo todos los puestos tienen el mismo precio, el criterio que se utiliza para concederlos es "quien va antes tiene el sitio más cerca del principio" (se supone que al principio es mejor porque no toda la gente llega hasta el final) aunque pienso que en cada pueblo variará la normativa.
> En mi pueblo lo puedes solicitar mensualmente o, en época de verano por ejemplo, tres meses.



Nada mas que añadir.

solo unos pequeños apuntes. aunque lombroso casi te lo aclaro todo.

segun el ayuntamiento, se puede pagar trimestral, semestral, o el año entero.

los mercadillos de fin de semana son los que mejor funcionan ( obv) la peña no curra y sale a pasear y comprar. aunque tu tendras que hacer , aparte de los fines de semana, alguno entre semana para cubrir gastos. unos 5 dias semana esta bien ( incluyendo sabado y domingo) por lo menos ahora que empiezas.

esto es como todo. si eres el nuevo, tienes que tragar y aceptar el sitio que te den. pero con el tiempo, cuando aparezcan bajas en los sitios buenos, puedes solicitar cambio a ese puesto mejor. 

pero lo importante es entrar. una vez dentro ya se vera.

los precios ( por lo mejor en la region de murcia y alicante) estan el trimestre entre 100 y 150 euros.

pero insisto. la clave esta en vender un buen articulo. tienes que visitar muchos mercadillos, y ver que compra la peña. no te canses de mirar y mirar.

un articulo equivocado puede suponer un grave contratiempo.

si necesitas saber algo mas aqui tamos.


----------



## Zascas (23 May 2014)

Ojo con lo que compras por ahí.

Yo he trabajado de transportista-furgonetero para una empresa y el parque estaba reventado. Esos cacharros no es que lleven muchoskilómetros, es que han estado en todas partes y les ha pasado de todo.

Mientras yo estuve allí, unos 8 meses, al frugón que yo llevaba le pasaron las muchas cosas, estas son algunas de las que recuerdo:

Primeras semanas: es un furgón enorme, eres un novato, no calculas las dimensiones y te llevan a fábricas y tiendas de todo tipo, por lo que algunas ostias se lleva. El jefe me dijo que era normal, pasa lo mismo cada vez que una persona coge un furgón nuevo. Mientras no pase de chapa y pintura se deja como está.

Si las ostias no se las das tú, se las dan otros transportistas que aparquen en las zonas donde tu repartes.


Un torito en una fábrica embistió al furgón, aparentemente no pasó nada, el jefe me dijo que si no había humos raros ni ruidos raros que siguiera sin mirarlo.

Las ostias con toritos son muy comunes si el furgón lleva palets, El torito mete las palas dentro del furgón, el toritero calcula mal y ¡plas!, ostión.

En otra fábrica, tenía que cargar un palet de tornillería, pero ellos no tenían torito en ese momento (se ve que se les jodió) asi que me hicieron meter el furgón en la fábrica, cogieron una grúa interna de esas que pasean por el techo, ataron el palet con cinchas y lo dejaron colgando. Acercaron el palet a la puerta, con consiguiente golpe en el techo. Nada grave por suerte. Luego como la grúa sólo podía dejar el palet colgando a la puerta del furgon, se inventaron el sistema de columpiarlo y estirar con cuerdas hasta que gran parte de el estuviera dentro, en ese momento cortaron la cuerda que lo sostenía con una espcie de tenazas industriales y y el palet cayó sobre unos tubos sobre los que lo hicieron rodar hasta que mas o menos estuvo dentro. Espectacular.

Del trajín que llevaba el furgón, fué acumulando mierda hasta tener "faldones" de barro puro. Yo no voy a pagar la limpieza del furgón con mi dinero, así que simplemente esperé la orden. Sólo se me dijo que lo limpiara en una ocasión. Ésto es importante, como se verá luego.

En una ocasión estaba llevando bombonas de nitrógeno que pesarían unos 200 kgs o mas. En un frenazo que tuve la inercia rompió la cincha, que estaba vieja, y la bombona golpeó contra la chapa que separa el cubículo del conductor del de la mercancía. Quedó la marca. Me alegro de que la bombona no reventara cada vez que lo pienso.

Otro día entrego un paquete, y en la empresa aquella me hacían ir a recepción a rellenar unos formularios y a darme el dinero en mano, ya que la empresa para la que yo trabajaba no se fiaba de éstos por estar en quiebra (era Porcelanatto, que se ve que no pagaba bien, y tras varios problemas decidieron servir sólo si pagaban por adelantado o al contado en el momento de la entrega). Al volver el furgón no tenía faros delanteros. Lo comenté por teléfono y mi jefe me hizo ir a un desguace, donde ya me estaba esperando el inmi de turno para entregarme unos faros para el furgón. Aún me pregunto si no serían los mismos.

Otro día me llaman a mitad de ruta para decirme que vuelva que tienen un encargo urgente y de pasta. Cargamos mangueras y gomas para maquinaria. EN esas que mi jefe, nervioso por vte a saber que, cierra de un portazo la puerta lateral y ésta se cae del furgón.

Repartí 3 días con la puerta atada con una cincha por dentro, para que la policía no viera que la llevaba medio colgando. Todo el mundo me decía que llevaba la puerta abierta, pero cuando iban a recoger el paquete y veían lo que había se descojonaban

En otro momento una de las correas reventó y me dejó a mi tirado. Llamé a la empresa y les expliqué el suceso, esperé a la grúa y se llevó el furgón a la empresa, trasladamos la carga a otro y seguí a lo mío. 

Aquí empieza lo bueno. Agárrate que vienen curvas.

A los dos días me dicen que vaya al taller a recoger el furgón, que ya lo tienen arreglado. Se ve que además de la correa aprovecharon para arreglarle el resto de cosas, por que le habían quitado un par de abolladuras y le habían puesto luces nuevas. No entregaron factura, no pidieron nada. Su puse que lo habían resuelto todo entre las propias empresas, que sería lo normal.

Cuando me entero por un compañero, resulta que lo habían resuelto en negro. No se que consecuencias tendrá eso, pero ese furgón tenía reparaciones sin garantía ninguna. Al parecer era lo habitual, y por eso los furgones se averiaban antes de lo habitual. No es que fueran unos expertos, y las reparaciones en la casa oficial eran mas caras.

También les pasó que en otros talleres repararon los furgones piezas de segunda mano y cobraban a la empresa como si las hubieran comprado nuevas a la casa oficial.

Pasaron mas cosas con los vehículos de la empresa, como cuando un compañero se hostió contra un camión, un bote de ácido se abrió en medio de la jornada y se fué comiendo parte de la carrocería y la taparon con un tapete específico para ese modelo comprado a la casa oficial, o el jefe me dijo que fuera mas rápido repartiendo, que si el radar me multaba lo pagaba la empresa (y luego te enteras de que un compañero tuyo se ha comido un camión), etc.

Asi que ves con cuidado, y si puedes llevate a un amigo que sepa de mecánica a que vea lo que compras, por que si compras de segunda mano, puedes esperar cualquier cosa...

Observación: las BMW están hechas a prueba de bombas, eran las que mas aguantaban de todos los vehículos que tenía la empresa.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (26 May 2014)

Zascas dijo:


> las BMW están hechas a prueba de bombas,



¿Furgonetas BMW?.


----------



## dionbouton (26 May 2014)

PerotRocaguinarda dijo:


> ¿Furgonetas BMW?.



+1

Posible confusion con Furgonetas DKW ?


----------



## Zascas (26 May 2014)

Confusión mía, las VOLKSWAGEN eran las que aguantaban de todo.

Hace ya muchos años que no trabajo allí y se me va la olla un poco ::

Pero sí,había una que les había durado cerca de 15 años, lo cual teniendo en cuenta la caña que se les metía en esa empresa, es ser casi indestructible.

Aunque claro, estoy hablando de modelos viejos, los nuevos no se como serán.


----------



## naninet (3 Ago 2018)

*ingresos con tu furgoneta*

Yo el lo particular adapte mi furgoneta como taller mòvil, en Gentili hicieron una buena administarciòn del espacio con ella


----------

